# Cm Tray.exe?



## uselbi (Aug 21, 2004)

My son keeps getting a pop up called Cm Tray.exe, asking if he wants to allow it in? Can someone tell me if it's okay? Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does he have a Magellan GPS by any chance? It seems to be part of a program called Content Manager.


----------



## uselbi (Aug 21, 2004)

Chesseball81

No on the Magellan GPS.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have him do this...

Please download *DDS* by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Disable any script blocker you may have, as they may interfere and then double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

*DDS.txt
Attach.txt*

Save them both to your desktop and then proceed on to the next step.

Please download *GMER* from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Click on the "Download EXE" button and save the randomly named .exe file to your desktop.

*Note: You must uninstall any CD Emulation programs that you have before running GMER as they can cause conflicts and give false results.*

Double click the GMER .exe file on your desktop to run the tool and it will automatically do a quick scan.

If the tool warns of rootkit activity and asks if you want to run a full scan, click on No and make sure the following are *unchecked *on the right-hand side:

IAT/EAT
Any drive letter other than the primary system drive (which is generally C).

Click the *Scan *button and when the scan is finished, click *Save* and save the log in Notepad with the name ark.txt to your desktop.

*Note: It's important that all other windows be closed and that you don't touch the mouse or do anything with the PC during the scan as it may cause it to freeze.*

Please post the requested logs/reports, as follows:

*Copy and paste* the contents of the DDS.txt file.
*Upload as an attachment* the Attach.txt file.
*Copy and paste* the contents of the ark.txt file.


----------

